# marijuana for panic attacks?



## buzzcat (Oct 26, 2007)

i heard somewhere that MJ is bad for people that get panic attacks? i think it helps me, any facts on this?


----------



## buzzcat (Oct 26, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 26, 2007)

It usually helps me with mine.. I don't have them anywhere near as often as I used to, but when I do I chief a bowl and it helps relax me... a hell of a lot better than the meds they used to prescribe me. Damn side affects from those are nasty. The only thing that I could see pot doing is making an individual more sedentary if they are not a "functioning pothead" thus making their metabolism slow down and cause depression. Other than that no, I don't think it induces it.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 26, 2007)

A buddy of mine used to be a pot head but stopped smoking after having a panic attack. He has'nt had one since, i think it all depends on the person though.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 26, 2007)

i cant say ive ever had a panic attack after having a smoke, but it has helped when i had 1 a while back, it calmed me down. like BBB said, it depends on the person. i bet it does the opposite for most people tho. maybe we could do a pole on the subject??


----------



## buzzcat (Oct 26, 2007)

yes a poll would be great. can you do it?


----------



## TITAN (Oct 27, 2007)

I feel it works.  I had bad panic attacks were i could move and i would just shake and sweat and I would get them over anything.  I started smoking,  have had one since.


----------



## Lil Elvis (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello,

From what I have learned and experienced the last few years, there can be two things that do this. This paranoid or uppity feeling can be strain based or can be influenced by the time of harvest.  There might be some person to person variation but mostly this.

A pure sativa strain (if there were a thing anymore) is more on the uppity, paranoid and anxiety side of a high.  A pure indica strain (if there were a thing anymore) gives you more of the chronic or couch lock effect.  The strain Trainwreck is a good example of a more indica dominant strain.

  If you harvest an indica (couch lock) strain early when the trichomes are clear to milky, you can influence this couch lock effect and give it more of a sativa, uppity feel.  The reverse is true also; a sativa can be influenced to be more couch lockish by harvesting when all the trichomes are amber.

  Some medical marijuana patients cant take the couch lock as they cant function well cognitively.  Again the opposite is true.  This happens when they build up a tolerance to a certain strain.

  Anyway, just trying to sharenot being a know it all or anything
  Hope it helps,

  Lil Elvis


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 25, 2007)

MJ relives any sort of Panic for me,

 But a person prone to panic attacks anyways, and are a new smoker, it could deffinatly set off a panic attack.
  People that arent prone to PA's even get panic attacks from Marijuana, it kinda depends on the strain,potientcy, ammount used. and the person smoking


----------

